# PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen



## hitzestau (5. September 2012)

*PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Letzte Woche hat es bei uns buchstäblich geknallt: In der Nähe des Hauses muss während einem heftigen Gewitter ein Blitz eingeschlagen haben. In der Wohnung war ein lauter Knall zu hören, als das Gewitter direkt über dem Haus zu sein schien. Nach einer Schrecksekunde mussten wir folgende Bilanz ziehen:
1. Internetmodem (TV-Kabel) tot
2. Set-Top Box Digital-TV tot

Zimmerbeleuchtung und der aquaero in einem der PC haben geflackert, ein weiterer PC hat sich aus- und wieder eingeschaltet.

Später haben wir noch festgestellt:
3. Bluray-Player tot
4. HDMI-Anschluss am TV mit merkwürdigem Verhalten (verliert Verbindung zum PC)

Wie sich die Überspannung – ob via TV-Kabel oder Stromleitungen - genau ihren Weg gesucht hat, lässt sich natürlich nicht mit letzter Sicherheit sagen. Gemäss Aussage des Kundensupports vom Kabelprovider waren andere Abonnenten im Haus nicht betroffen. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass wir in einer Dachwohnung wohnen und so besonders exponiert sind. Das Gebäude selber ist sicher 50 Jahre alt und dementsprechend altertümlich sind auch die Elektroinstallationen.

Nicht auszudenken, wenn einer oder beide PC oder eine der externen HDD betroffen gewesen wären... darum nun meine Frage:

Wie schützt Ihr PC und andere Geräte vor Überspannungen? Könnt Ihr spezielle Stromleisten oder PC-Netzteile empfehlen? Oder wie sieht es mit einer USV-Anlage aus?


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

USV schützen dich natürlich vor Biltzeinschlägen und Spannungsschwankungen. Allerdings nicht ganz billig und keine einmalige Anschaffung, da die Akkus auch von Zeit zu Zeit getauscht werden müssten


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



> Wie schützt Ihr PC und andere Geräte vor Überspannungen? Könnt Ihr  spezielle Stromleisten oder PC-Netzteile empfehlen? Oder wie sieht es  mit einer USV-Anlage aus?



Bei mir hängt der PC, Monitor, TV und das Soundsystem an einer Leiste von Brennenstuhl.
Genauer gesagt, an dieser hier: http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-P...9CBQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1346835689&sr=8-4

Die FritzBox wird auch noch einen Überspannungsschutz bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Einen vernünftigen Blitzableiter am Haus einbauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Generell sitzt an jeder wichtigen Steckdose so eine Leiste dran. Ich nutze welche von Brennenstuhl wie auch ein paar Modelle von Aldi ( Abbildung ähnlich ). Die AV Anlage hat auch noch einen Audio Timer als Puffer


----------



## Jimini (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Gegen einen direkten Blitzschlag nützt meines Wissens auch eine USV nichts - da brauchst du einen gescheiten Blitzableiter (soweit ich weiß gibt es da drei Abstufungen - grob, mittel und fein oder so).
Gegen Spannungsspitzen, wenn ein paar Häuser weiter ein Blitz einschlägt, kann eine USV hingegen einen Schutz bieten. Das sicherste ist natürlich, beim Gewitter die Geräte vom Netz zu nehmen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einen vernünftigen Blitzableiter am Haus einbauen.


 
Genau, oder, wenn Gewitter ist, den PC nicht verwenden und vom Stromnetz trennen (Stecker aus Dose ziehen! NIcht Schalter umlegen).


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



Jimini schrieb:


> da brauchst du einen gescheiten Blitzableiter


 
Meiner ist super. Den hat mein Cousin eingebaut. Er ist vom Fach und kennt sich aus.


----------



## MAVERICK1974 (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Gegen direkte Blitzeinschläge gibt es 
keinen wirklich nennenswerten Schutz.
Wer einen Blitzschaden vor Ort begutachtet
hat, weiss wovon ich Rede.
Da quillen dann im wahrsten Sinne des
Wortes die Kabel aus der Wand heraus.

Gegen Überspannungen ( Spannungstrichter )
im Umkreis gibt es diverse Ansätze.
Gegen Überspannungen die ggf. 
über das Netz kommen ( EVU und Provider )
schütze ich meine Betriebsmittel
mit einem sogenannten Surge Protector von APC.

Damit habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## hitzestau (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einen vernünftigen Blitzableiter am Haus einbauen.



Wir wohnen als Mieter in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, also haben wir auf diese Infrastruktur keinen Einfluss. Die Hausverwaltung behauptet zwar, es hätte einen Blitzableiter, aber ob das stimmt oder wie gut der ist, kann ich nicht feststellen. In der Schweiz sind Blitzableiter für Wohnhäuser auch nicht Pflicht.

Kennt Ihr eine Möglichkeit, sich gegen Überspannungen auf dem TV-Kabel abzusichern?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr eine Möglichkeit, sich gegen Überspannungen auf dem TV-Kabel abzusichern?


 
Du unterschätzt die Energie eines Blitzschlages GEWALTIG....


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Wir wohnen als Mieter in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, also haben wir auf diese Infrastruktur keinen Einfluss. Die Hausverwaltung behauptet zwar, es hätte einen Blitzableiter, aber ob das stimmt oder wie gut der ist, kann ich nicht feststellen. In der Schweiz sind Blitzableiter für Wohnhäuser auch nicht Pflicht.
> 
> Kennt Ihr eine Möglichkeit, sich gegen Überspannungen auf dem TV-Kabel abzusichern?


 
Ja. Den Stecker des TV-Kabels ziehen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Und nur mal so nebenbei:

'ne USV schützt eher vor *Unterspannung* bzw hilft bei einem schlechten/instabilen Stromnetz. Aber nicht bei einem Blitzeinschlag...


----------



## der_knoben (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Wenn so ein BLitz in den nahegelegen Stromverteilerkasten oder auch nur in dessen Nähe einschlägt, dann hilft nur noch der sichere Abstand von Stecker zu Steckdose. Alles andere wird dir kaum helfen.

Bei uns war damals auch der Router im Arsch, nachdem es in der Nacht gewittert hatte.

Dass ihr die einzigen Betroffenen in eurem Umkreis seid, kann ich mir allerdings schwerlich vorstellen. Ich meine eine Hausratversicherung deckt sowas prinzipiell ab, sofern im Umkreis weitere SChäden vorhanden sind, und ihr nicht quasi die Ausnahme seid.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Sollte ja klar sein je näher die Einschläge kommen desto teurer wirds. Bei meinem Kumpel schlug er in die Laterne vor der Haustür ein da war der Sicherungskasten als solcher nicht mehr zu erkennen dazu riss es einige Großgeräte in den Tod.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Vlt. noch einen Tipp, bei LAN sollte man auch die Leitungen zum Rechner trennen.


----------



## Seru1195 (6. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Wir wohnen als Mieter in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, also haben wir auf diese Infrastruktur keinen Einfluss. Die Hausverwaltung behauptet zwar, es hätte einen Blitzableiter, aber ob das stimmt oder wie gut der ist, kann ich nicht feststellen. In der Schweiz sind Blitzableiter für Wohnhäuser auch nicht Pflicht.
> 
> Kennt Ihr eine Möglichkeit, sich gegen Überspannungen auf dem TV-Kabel abzusichern?



Es gibt schon möglichkeiten, den Antennenanschluss gegen Überspannungen zu schützen. Bei einem Blitzeinschlag in der unmittelbaren Nähe wird der auch nicht viel nützen.
Du als Mieter kannst da nicht viel machen. Mich erstaunt etwas, dass trotz Blitzschutzanlage (fast kein Wohnhaus in der Schweiz hat einen), der Blitz trotzdem ins Haus reingekommen ist. Das heisst, dass die Blitzschutzanlage nicht richtig Funktioniert. 
Vom Schaden her muss dass deine Haftpflichtversicherung übernehmen, auch wenn keine weiteren Schäden bekannt sind. Die Versicherung kann eine Blitzortung beantragen und so sicherstellen, dass du keinen Mist erzählst (kannst du selber unter www.blids.de machen, kostet aber über 150 Euro). Die Versicherung wird die auch bei Siemens anfragen, denn in der Schweiz ortet keine andere Anstallt die Blitze.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



Seru1195 schrieb:


> Mich erstaunt etwas, dass trotz Blitzschutzanlage (fast kein Wohnhaus in der Schweiz hat einen), der Blitz trotzdem ins Haus reingekommen ist. Das heisst, dass die Blitzschutzanlage nicht richtig Funktioniert.



Sorry, aber was du hier sagst, ist daneben. Denn du solltest an dieser Stelle einfach mal darüber nachdenken, wie viel Energie so ein Blitz haben muss. Bedenke dabei den Weg, den er zurücklegen 'darf', der durchaus auch mal länger als 10km sein kann!

Und jetzt schau dir mal Wikipedia an.

Und jetzt sage uns ins Gesicht, dass du der Meinung bist, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt, sich vor einem direkten Blitzschlag zu schützen...
Denn das, was die Blitzschutzanlagen tun, ist einfach den Schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten. Sprich beim Haus mit Blitzschutzeinrichtung ist der Blitzschutz dazu gedacht, zu verhindern, dass der Blitz ins Haus einschlägt und die Bude abfackelt. Nicht mehr.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



hitzestau schrieb:


> In der Schweiz sind Blitzableiter für Wohnhäuser auch nicht Pflicht.


 Kaum vorstellbar, das bei euch noch nicht alle Versicherungen gestreikt haben deswegen.
Gerade bei Wohnhäusern doch ein muss in meinen Augen.
Wo ich wohne hat jedes Haus einen Blitzableiter, noch kein Haus gesehen wo das nicht der Fall war, habe sogar schon mal eine kleine Holzhütte am wegesrand gesehen das einen hatte ^^


----------



## Seru1195 (6. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du hier sagst, ist daneben. Denn du solltest an dieser Stelle einfach mal darüber nachdenken, wie viel Energie so ein Blitz haben muss. Bedenke dabei den Weg, den er zurücklegen 'darf', der durchaus auch mal länger als 10km sein kann!
> 
> Und jetzt schau dir mal Wikipedia an.
> 
> ...



Eine Blitzschutzanlage ist dafür da, den Blitz aufzufangen und aussen am Haus in die Erde zu leiten. Natürlich ist dass nicht in jedem Fall direkt machbar (z.B. Antennen, Fühler u.s.w), da diese Geräte mit einem Kabel ins Gebäude innere Führen. Andere Anlageteile (wie z.B. Lüftungen) werden mit Fangstangen geschützt, die schlussendlich auch über die Blitzschutzanlage. Bei diesen Anlageteilen wird versucht den Strom über den Antennenmasst zur Blitzschutzanlage und zur Erde zu leiten. Ein Reststrom und Spannung (Durchschlag zum Kabel) wird dan über den Überspannungsableiter abgeleitet. 
Ein 100% Schutz gibt es nicht, aber Schäden gibt es keine oder nur sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Seru1195 (6. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4536930 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum vorstellbar, das bei euch noch nicht alle Versicherungen gestreikt haben deswegen.
> Gerade bei Wohnhäusern doch ein muss in meinen Augen.
> Wo ich wohne hat jedes Haus einen Blitzableiter, noch kein Haus gesehen wo das nicht der Fall war, habe sogar schon mal eine kleine Holzhütte am wegesrand gesehen das einen hatte ^^



Dies sind Kosten, die der Bauherr bezahlen müsste. Da es nicht Pflicht (in Wohnhäusser unter 25m) montiert auch keiner eine Blitzschutzanlage.
Im Erstfall bezahlt die Gebäudeversicherung erst mal, Bei einem 2. Fall Fordert die Versicherung, dass man etwas dagegen machen soll. Erst dann wird der Eigentümer eine einbauen oder einen horrenden Aufschlag der Versicherung hinnehmen. Bei Bränden muss der Eigentümer bei Wiederherstellung eine Einbauen.


----------



## Westcoast (6. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

den besten schutz bei gewitter [blitz und donner] gewährt, wenn man die ganzen stecker zieht. der router sollte auch kein saft haben.
naturgewalten kann man nicht einfach ausser kraft setzen mit irgendwelcher angeblich 100% schützenden technik.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Macht euch keine sorgen, wenn erst mal ein richtiger Magnetischer Sonnensturm uns erwischt sind wir wieder in der Steinzeit, dann können wir uns sorgen machen über den Strom 
• Magnetischer Sturm
Bin sowieso überrascht das unsere Stromnetze eigentlich extrem anfällig sind, und noch nichts gravierendes sich ereignet hat, in jüngster Elektronischer Zeit.


----------



## Seru1195 (6. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Dies ist so, das Stromnetz in Europa läuft auf Volllast, da es die letzten paar Jehrzente nicht viel weiter aufgebaut wurde. In einigen Ländern ist das Netz schlecht gewartet und veraltet. Da muss nur bei einer Hauptleitung etwas passieren und es gibt eine Kettenreaktion und ganze Teile Europas werden für Stunden oder gar Tage dunkel sein.
Es ist noch nicht so schlimm wie in den USA aber wir sind nahe dran.


----------



## hitzestau (10. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

vielen Dank für alle eure Antworten und Tipps, manches hab ich echt noch nicht gewusst. Der Schaden, den ich selber trage muss, ist zum Glück nur klein (Bluray-Player), Modem und Set-Top Box wurden vom Provider kostenlos ausgetauscht. Als Fazit bleibt für mich: Nur alle Stecker (Strom, TV, LAN) ziehen bietet echte Sicherheit.


----------



## Driftking007 (16. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Echte Sicherheit bringt gar nichts. 
Wir hatten schon mehrere Blitzschläge. Da ich im "Wald" wohne mit relativ großen Bäumen, kommt das in dieser Jahreszeit häufiger vor. Selbst das trennen vom Strom bringt nichts, es reicht schon eine Überspannung, die durch die feuchte Luft übertragen wird, um empfindliche Hardware wie zb. ein DSL Router lahm zu legen. 
Wir hatten vor einigen Jahren auch mal einen so extremen Blitzschlag, dass die Steckdosen aus den Wänden flogen, echt nahezu alles an Elektronik (außer komischweise der Küche) war kaputt. Auch der Fernseher, der ausgesteckt war und das kabel 1m neben der Steckdose war.
Der Baum neben unserem Haus, der war dannach nackt. Wie ein Schlachtfeld. 

Einmal im Jahr nen neuen Router und DSL-Modem ist normal. Auch der erst letztes Jahr von der Telekom angebrachte Überspannungsschutz an unsere Überlandleitung bringt nichts.

Und wenn was kaputt geht, zahlt nahezu IMMER die Versicherung. Die können ja sehen wo es Blitzschläge gab


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Echte Sicherheit bringt gar nichts.
> Wir hatten schon mehrere Blitzschläge. Da ich im "Wald" wohne mit relativ großen Bäumen, kommt das in dieser Jahreszeit häufiger vor. Selbst das trennen vom Strom bringt nichts, es reicht schon eine Überspannung, die durch die feuchte Luft übertragen wird, um empfindliche Hardware wie zb. ein DSL Router lahm zu legen.
> Wir hatten vor einigen Jahren auch mal einen so extremen Blitzschlag, dass die Steckdosen aus den Wänden flogen, echt nahezu alles an Elektronik (außer komischweise der Küche) war kaputt. Auch der Fernseher, der ausgesteckt war und das kabel 1m neben der Steckdose war.
> Der Baum neben unserem Haus, der war dannach nackt. Wie ein Schlachtfeld.
> ...



Doch, es bringt sehr wohl was. Du bist halt einfach ein Extremfall, der aber nicht unbedingt auf alle anderen Opfer von Blitzschlägen zutreffren muss.


----------



## Driftking007 (16. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Ich wollt einfach nur sagen, dass es keine 100% lösung gibt! ...


----------



## Kredar (16. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Diese Brennstuhl habe ich bei meinen teuren elektronik Geräten dran.



> Beschreibung:
> 
> 
> Schutz vor hohen Überspannungen und starken Stromstößen
> ...


Nicht ganz billig, aber die Geräte sollen es dir wert sein . Aber einen hunderprozentigen Schutz gibt es nicht, aber man kann die Chancen das es einen erwischt so minimieren.

mfg


----------



## Seru1195 (20. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*



Kredar schrieb:


> Diese Brennstuhl habe ich bei meinen teuren elektronik Geräten dran.
> 
> Nicht ganz billig, aber die Geräte sollen es dir wert sein . Aber einen hunderprozentigen Schutz gibt es nicht, aber man kann die Chancen das es einen erwischt so minimieren.
> 
> mfg



Diese Steckdosenleiste ist nur ein Feinschutz. Grob und Mittelschutz sind Fest in den Verteilungen eingebaut. Mit einer funktionierenden Blitzschutzanlage und den dreistufigen Schutz auf der Hausinstallationsseite bist du schon sehr gut geschützt. Einen Ausfall der Geräte würde mich da sehr wundern. Das es einen Brand gibt, liegt dann an den Bewohnern, wo sie Ihre brennbaren Sachen lagern.


----------



## Iro540 (26. September 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Habe mal wo gelesen, dass ein mittelgroßer Blitz soviel Energie hat, dass man damit 1 Tage den GESAMTEN Energiebedarf der USA decken könnte...

Stecker ziehen ist da der beste Schutz...


----------



## mySeraphim (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC vor Blitzschlag und Überspannung schützen*

Eine USV-Anlage schützt bis zu einem gewissen grad vor Überspannungsschäden. Vor einem direkten Blitzeinschlag können nur Blitzableiter schützen. Aber aufgepasst USV ist nicht gleich USV, denn die meisten USV-Anlagen die im Umlauf sind, sind sogenannte Offline bzw. Line-Interactive Anlagen. Offline Anlagen, geben genau das an der Ausgangsseite raus, was am Eingang ankommt. Sollte der Eingang bestimme Parameter wie Spannung, Strom, etc. unter oder überschreiten, schaltet die Anlage mit einem Unterbruch von bis zu 20 ms um. Eine Line-Interactive oder Booster-Anlage beeinflusst mit Hilfe eines Boostertrafos die Eingangsspannung und verhällt sich ansonsten wie die Offline-Anlage, eine Umschaltung auf Batteriebetrieb dauert bis zu 12 ms. Diese Arten der Anlagen ist also parallel zum Versorgungsnetz und schaltet wie schon erwähnt mit geringen Unterbrüchen auf Wechselrichterbetrieb um. Auf Grund der Unterschiedlichen Archithektur des Gleichrichter, bzw. Wechselrichters kommt es zu den Unterschieden in der Umschaltzeit.

Die einzigen Anlagen, die sich also wirklich USV (*Unterbrechungsfreie* Stromversorgung) schimpfen dürften sind sogenannte Online- oder Doppelwandleranlagen. Diese Filtern, bzw. beeinflussen permanent sowohl die Spannung und Frequenz und schützen vor Überspannungen. Während die vorhergenannten Anlagen Schwankungen im Netz nicht beeinflussen, gibt die Online-USV immer die eingestellten Werte raus. Sollte jemand die Möglichkeit haben ein Oszilloskop oder einen Netzanalysator auszuprobieren sieht man schon deutlich die Unterschiede. Während die Doppelwandleranlage einen saubereren Synus herausbringt sieht es bei den anderen meist genauso aus wie das Netz.

Zum Thema Folgekosten, eine Onlineanlage verbraucht von allen Anlagen am meisten und hat eine Verlustleistung von ca. 7% während die anderen zwischen 1-3% liegen. Das rührt daher, das die Online-Anlage ständig zwischen Netz und den angeschlossenen Verbrauchern arbeitet. Aus Wechselspannung wird Gleichspannung und aus der Gleichspannung wird wieder Wechselspannung. Dafür bietet sie auch den meisten Schutz. Ausserdem haben Doppelwandleranlagen einen ca. doppelt so hohen Anschaffungspreis.

Die Akkumulatoren in den Anlagen sollten spätestens alle 4,5 Jahre gewechselt werden, je nach dem wie warm die Anlage steht kommt es schneller zu Ausfällen. Steht die Anlage zu kalt bringen sie nicht die gewünschte Leistung. Bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von 20-25°C fühlen sich diese Akkus am wohlsten. Bei 30°C kann man von einer halbierung der Lebensdauer ausgehen. Bei 35°C erreichen sie mit viel Glück die Hälfte der angestrebten Lebensdauer. Die viel beworbenen internen Batterietests von USV-Anlagen sind absolut unzuverlässig, wenn man ein sehr hohes Maß an Sicherheit haben will lohnt sich in jedem Fall eine Wartung durch ein Fachunternehmen.

Akkumulatoren gibt es wie Sand am mehr. Die kleineren bis ca. 17Ah sind am anfälligsten gegen Defekte, je kleiner der Akku desto mehr Defekte bestehen schon bei Anlieferung. Dies liegt an der Fertigungs- bzw. Konstruktionsart. Die Akkumulatoren sind auch nicht wirklich teuer, ausser man verwendet welche von Panasonic, APC, etc. und kauft diese im Computerladen, Ebay, etc. . Des Weiteren werden diese vor Auslieferung vom Verkäufer in den seltensten Fällen vor Versand getestet.

Ich möchte ausserdem von diesen tollen Kleinst-USV-Anlagen von APC, MGE, Eaton, etc. abraten diese sind für wenige 100€ zu haben, allerdings keine Online-Anlagen, es gibt keine Ersatzteile dafür, etc. . Bei einem Defekt gibt es nur die Möglichkeit die Anlagen zu entsorgen. Die Online-Anlagen der genannten Firmen sind meist teurer als wesentlich bessere Alternativprodukte. Des Weiteren neigen die kleinen Online-Anlagen von MGE bzw. Eaton dazu, nach einem Batterietausch innerhalb weniger Wochen oder Monaten einem Hardwaredefekt zu erliegen.

Solltet Ihr Interesse an USV-Anlagen, Akkus, Ersatzteilen oder Lüftern haben, schreibt mir doch eine eMail oder PN. Ich helfe gerne weiter.


----------

